# Turn Signal Problems on an 2001 Maxima



## jborn (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm stumped. The left turn signal is flashing faster than normal, which should indicate a burnt out bulb, but both the front and rear turn signals on the left hand side work fine. The only difference I can tell between the left and right turn is the brightness of the left front seems weak, but figured that could be explained because its only on for a split second while the right front turn signal is on for about a second.

Are there multiply lights in the front?

Could it be a blown fuse?

What else could cause the left hand turn signal to flash fast?

Thanks for the information


----------



## jdw2 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey I have that same problem with my 2001 Maxima. The left hand turn signal blinks twice as fast as the right hand one. As in your case, the left blinker is still functioning as normal, just faster. It is getting on my nerve haha. I am interested if anyone knows what this means. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jborn (Mar 7, 2006)

One other piece of information: When this first started to happen, the turn signal would flash fast, then would with any input from me, start to flash slow again. It did this for about a month. Since then it has been flashing fast without going back to a slow flash for the last three months.

Can anyone help me diagnose this problem? Is this the right forum for this type of question?

Thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Remove your bulbs and check the filaments by tapping on the glass with your finger, you will see and feel them "vibrate" inside of the bulb. They're most likely broken on one side and just barely touching the other side of the filament, causing them to flash too fast and then flash normally. We get this alot at my dealership...


----------



## jborn (Mar 7, 2006)

Finally figured this one out. It took me replacing each bulb from right side to left side to find the one bulb that was not working correctly. Upon closer inspection it was the drivers side parking light. It has two filaments and one was still there and working, one wasn't.

Painful.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Told ya...:fluffy:


----------

